# How long for chuckie? This long!



## cooker613 (Apr 8, 2019)

So, here’s that five lb chuckie








Tie and waiting






Dry rub applied 






On the smoker






After a couple of hours






Off the smoker and getting ready for a bath






In the hot tub






Out of the tub






First cut






A slice or two, just to sample






On the smoker at 235 degrees for 3 1/2 hours. I. The hot tub at 140 degrees for 21 hrs. Good flavor, the smoke held up. Texture like roast beef or steak. I think if I wanted shred it I might have given it another 4 to 8 hours. Pretty happy for first big chuckie.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 9, 2019)

Looks good cooker. 

Point for sure.
Chris


----------

